# Anyone tried Culturelle?



## jewels143 (May 12, 2003)

Hi I am new to this board. I have been suffering w/IBS for about 10 years on and off.Have tried about 3 different meds. Lotronex worked the best but my doc took me off that about 2 yrs ago. I am currently taking a new otcdrug called Culturelle which is really working for me! They are about $22.00 for a 30 day supply. Off course I never ever leave my house w/o my immodium just in case. Please let me know if anyone has tried. Hoping this will help at least one person w/IBS.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I use it to protect the gut when I am taking antibiotics. It is not tested to work in general for IBS, unless you have a flora inbalance or something. If it seems to be working, sounds great.


----------



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

I tried it and it helped but not consistently. I then tried IBSACOL and calcium together and I am doing great! I have posted my protocol. Good luck.


----------



## mpacks (Apr 24, 2003)

I just met with a clinical dietician yesterday and she recommended it. So, I'm trying it. Took a pill for the first time today. What really has worked for me so far is Citrucel.


----------

